# Pinay FMA Practitioner in Black Belt Magazine



## Salagubang (Apr 18, 2007)

Checkout the Article by our young FMA practitioner in Black Belt Magazine June 2007 issue

Hope to inspire our young FMA to continue practising the Art.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 18, 2007)

I'll look for it!


----------



## Salagubang (Apr 18, 2007)

A liltle word from Punong Guro Myrlino Hufana regarding the Article

"Congratulations!!! She is an excellent ambassador for the FMA as she exposes the involvement and necessity for women in our fighting arts. "
Punong Guro Myrlino P. Hufana
Hufana Traditional Arnis International
Bellevue Martial Arts Academy
World Filipino Martial Arts Association


----------



## JBrainard (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah! A perfect excuse to go get a copy of Black Belt...


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 18, 2007)

Hope my local book store has it else I will have to travel to pick it up


----------



## Salagubang (Apr 20, 2007)

i dont have a copy....someone send me a scan copy of the particular
article regarding FMA....anyone interested PM me your email
ill send it to you...


----------



## Guro Harold (Apr 21, 2007)

Look forward to seeing it!


----------

